# Please help me promote stray dogs from Romania for adoption within the EU



## kallid (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello guys, my name is Dana, I am an animal lover from Bucharest, Romania. We have a really bad situation here with strays, there are an estimated 2 million stray dogs here and beginning with last year all stray dogs are killed after 14 days if they do not find a home. The dog catchers are really active especially in big cities like Bucharest and Constanta because the city hall has hired companies to catch them and pay ridiculous amounts for each dog caught, in Bucharest it si 50 Eur (in a country where the minimum wage is 161 eur, it is suspicious to say the least). The conditions in shelters are beyond horrific, they say they humanely euthanize but there have been numerous evidence that the dogs were killed in violent ways, with shovels or injected antifreeze (slow and painful death, but v cheap). In the Breasla shelter 400 dogs disappeared over night. This is just to sum up a bit the situation here, to understand why we need help in saving these poor animals. Animal lovers are actively seeking homes for them within the country and outside, people started to pay rent for a place in the backyard for dogs, but there are just to many. Is there anybody that can help us promote dogs for adoption inside EU safely? We will make sure they are neutered, vaccinated, sprayed and adoptable. If you can, please let me know, I know it is a commitment, but these animals deserve it. I am posting below the picture of a dog taken out of a public shelter in Romania, it is graphic, but I am only using it to show the severity of the situation. Thank you!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40095921.99570.433030966763035&type=1&theater


----------

